# Pushing Snow Question?



## FSTOUR (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello all, I found this site while looking for a blade to put on a four wheeler. I currently do not have an ATV but am in the market. I have a 1000 foot gravel driveway, uphill. I currently use a 48" wide Ariens snow blower to clear the snow. It works great but takes me 2 hours. I really want a truck but my finances only allow $10,000.00. 
My question is what size, make, model, of ATV and plow should I be looking at?

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

For $10 K you could watch someone plow you driveway for a heck of a long time from the comforts of you home!

An ATV would speed things up for you though.....


----------



## FSTOUR (Dec 20, 2008)

*sittin inside*

You are correct, but I love to be outside. The snow blower is just becoming to time consuming. We have a newborn on the way and I would like to be able to clear the driveway in a half hour or so.


----------



## -Iron Mike- (Oct 13, 2008)

FSTOUR;683710 said:


> My question is what size, make, model, of ATV and plow should I be looking at?
> 
> Thanks for all the input.


Your question is a matter of personal choice. Most ATV's 400cc and up will do just fine, having 4x4 is better of course.

Plow options, again, is personal choice.

I went with a Honda bike and Warn plow system.......because of local dealer support.:waving:


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

What iron Mike said. It's personal preference. I have a Yamaha Grizzly with a Warn plow. Can't say it works great since I haven't got to use it yet but I know it will. 

Heck, for 10K you could get a brand new Grizzly 700 with EPS, winch, plow and even a atv cab plus anything else you'd need and still have change left over.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I run a 500cc arctic cat with a 54'' blade and it does good.


----------



## occ3377 (Dec 5, 2007)

also you might want to think about if you are going to ride on trails and such during the off season, if so irs is something you will definently want, but if its a workhorse you may not want to pay for that, along with what type of tranny you want to have.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

for 10,000 you could buy a nice used plow truck and stay a heck of a lot warmer and then go make some money with it.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Like other's have said for the 10K you can get a good truck to due the plowing but if you also want to have the ATV for other use's,

I would go with a Honda but that's Me, Any Quad over 400CC will be fine.
you due want 4x4 without question.
Honda Foreman 500CC or the Rubicon


Moose 60" County Plow that way you can roll the snow farther and a winch for up down on the blade. That way if the ground/gravel is soft you can leave the Blade up 1-2" so your not scraping your gravel drive into the ditch.

also keep your snow blower as a back up or for the big snow falls you might want to make 1 or 2 pass with the blower and then use the blade to make the path wider.

We just had a 10" plus of snow here and I was using my ATV blower till I smoked the Drive belts on it. I have one section that I plow a drivng path to the side door of my Grandmas' house so its easer to pick her up and drop her off. "she's 93" any way I had mad it about 70% of this when the Blower belts gave up. so I had to finish with the plow and by having the center path cleared I was able to angle the blade and jsut push the rest of the snow back. With out the center path cleared it would have been darn tough to get the first path opened up.


sublime out.


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

You will love plowing with an ATV and 60" county plow.

Head down hill at 30 miles an hour and you will shoot the snow 20' from drive...lol



$8100.00 will get you a brand new Honda Rubicon, Warn 2500 winch, and Moose county plow!

Just make sure you get a Amsteel rope for the winch. 




Doug


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

bigdoug;685327 said:


> You will love plowing with an ATV and 60" county plow.
> 
> Head down hill at 30 miles an hour and you will shoot the snow 20' from drive...lol
> 
> ...


you better not catch an edge or youll be in for a ride lol.

id say jeep with a plow.


----------



## FSTOUR (Dec 20, 2008)

*pushing snow*



occ3377;683865 said:


> also you might want to think about if you are going to ride on trails and such during the off season, if so irs is something you will definently want, but if its a workhorse you may not want to pay for that, along with what type of tranny you want to have.


I was looking at the Polaris Big Bosswesport 6X6, it looks like it would push some snow. I will being doing 15% trail riding. Maybee a RTV would be a better choice?


----------



## incipit22 (Dec 11, 2008)

I heard 6x4 and 6x6 have a horrible turning radius & are therefore not great for plowing. But, what about a tractor versus an ATV?


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

Or consider a 4x4 Mini Truck with a 60" or 72" plow...all the benefits of a UTV, tighter turning radius, and a HEATED/locking cab. wesport

You can get fully set-up with that budget in mind and walk away with plenty of $$$ in your pocket.


----------



## FSTOUR (Dec 20, 2008)

*pushing snow*



incipit22;686136 said:


> I heard 6x4 and 6x6 have a horrible turning radius & are therefore not great for plowing. But, what about a tractor versus an ATV?


My driveway is 1000 feet long and straight. I have no concern with turning radius. 
I currently have a John Deere (GT245) garden tractor but do not want to put a plow on it, no locking diff. A diesel tractor with a real 3 point hitch and plow will put me back $25,000.00


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

FSTOUR;688492 said:


> My driveway is 1000 feet long and straight. I have no concern with turning radius.
> I currently have a John Deere (GT245) garden tractor but do not want to put a plow on it, no locking diff. A diesel tractor with a real 3 point hitch and plow will put me back $25,000.00



No problem man!!! Just dial up the guvment and tell them you need $$$$. They will send you any amount for your plow! Just do not tell them (if you live) South of the border as they may send you a shovel lol.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

get a mini truck thats what you need tell him you want a lift kit also to sweeten the deal imo


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I would think if you got your 6x6 or even the 4x6 with some weight in the box you get a 60" county blade on the front of that thing you can push alot of snow in a long straight line.

which for your drive way would be an outstanding machine. the extra set of tires is only gonna add more traction. Yes it will take forever and a day to turn but so will a UTV. 

just my thoughts.

sublime out.


----------

